# Cant port forward



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

hi...im trying to forward a port on my router, huawei HG520b 
but i have had no success...i have tried using a static ip but everytime i choose, use a static ip and enter the info it says ERROR- DUPLICATE TO LAN IP NETWORK
i have also tried using a static ip through DCHP with no avail
Can anyone help me? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please tell us ALL the equipment connected to your network. The duplicate IP address seems to indicate you've assigned your static IP address in the range of the DHCP server in the router and another assignment is stepping on it.

Assign the static IP address OUTSIDE the DHCP server range, but in the same subnet.


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

umm...well i only have 1 PC connected to the router
sorry...im not exactly 'smart' when it comes to IPs and all this, so im kinda lost,what is the DHCP range? 
on the Wan settings in the router i put
ip address : 192.168.1.2
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.1.1

On the Settings in my pc (Internet Protocol) i put
Ip address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Preferred Dns: 192.168.1.1
Secondary Dns: Blank

Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That all looks fine, I can't imagine where the duplicate IP address is coming from.

How about posting this?


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is wrong :
"on the Wan settings in the router i put
ip address : 192.168.1.2
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.1.1"
It seems to me you should have your ISP details in this section. Can't be more specific as you haven't said what router you have.


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

here is the info johnwill asked for:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nathan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine III Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-76-79-4E-2A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 21 May 2009 09:00:18
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 22 May 2009 09:00:18

C:\Documents and Settings\Nathan>

My router is a Huawei Echolife HG520B


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like you are configuring the WAN port for a Static IP instead of configuring Port Forwarding. This error


bobmarleylegend said:


> ERROR- DUPLICATE TO LAN IP NETWORK


says you've set the WAN IP the same as the LAN IP.
Here's the page for your router at PortForward, this should walk you through the setup. Just pick the program you are trying to forward the port for.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for your reply, theoutcaste but i have tried using portforward.com but before i can do the actual port forwarding i need to have a static ip  and i have used the portforward.com guide on getting a static ip for my router but thats when i get the ERROR DUPLICATE TO LAN IP NETWORK message :4-dontkno


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Bobmarleylegend, two of us have pointed out what you've done wrong. Correct that problem, then we can move on to the next, if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

bobmarleylegend said:


> i have used the portforward.com guide on getting a static ip for my router but thats when i get the ERROR DUPLICATE TO LAN IP NETWORK message :4-dontkno


You don't need a static IP for the Router, you need a static IP for the PC.
Though it will work most of the time using DHCP. Your IP address won't change while the system is powered, and you should get the same IP address as long as the PC is not turned off for longer than the DHCP lease period. Even then with only 1 PC you'd likely get the same IP Address.

Best to set it up static though. You need to pick an IP address that is outside the Routers DHCP Range.
Easiest way is to log in to the Routers Web Interface.
Click on *Basic | DHCP*
Set the *Client IP Pool Starting Address* to 192.168.1.5

Now set your PC to use these settings:

```
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
```
You can follow this guide to setup the Static IP, just choose your OS

Then use 192.168.1.2 as the *Local IP Address* on the NAT - Virtual Server page.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for your help guys ray:
managed to get it working :grin:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

You're Welcome!

If your issue has been resolved you can mark this thread Solved by using the Thread Tools at the Top Right of this thread (above the first post) :grin:

Jerry


----------

